#   >   >   >  -

## Ljlka

9 .         :2:   ,     ,     : "     2 ,  , , , ,    .    ,    ,   ."




*  18.08.2013.*
     ,        .       , . 

   ,  .       .   ,  , -                ...  ,    .
  !    :   ,  , , ,,.    ,        .    ,  ,   ,    .     ,   ,        ,  .

      ,  , , .     , ,    .           .
  ,    .        .  . ,  ,  .
   : "  !!!"
, .  . .   .   .
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=cvjhz-q6d2

----------


## durick

.   .

----------


## Ljlka

- !    (((    !

----------


## lenouchka

,     ,     :



  ,      .     ,        -  -

----------


## nekorsakov

> ,  .       .   ,  , -                ...


  ,  - ...!         ,  ?        ,  ,        . -  ,  -   !

----------


## Ljlka

,         .    .    .

----------

, , , !   ,      ,   , "  ",     ,    ,     ,   !       ,    !     - ,    !   - !

----------


## durick



----------


## lenouchka

:6:

----------


## lenouchka

, ,     !!!! ,     .   ,        .   ,    !!!   ,   ,      ,   ,         . ,     ,   ...     ,   ,       -     :9:

----------

